# FL Studio prebuilt effects?



## Conker (Sep 26, 2013)

Project I'm working on needs some breaking glass effects, as well as some generic sword against shield and sword against sword sounds. I spent the last bluh minutes playing around with different mixers and stuff, but that was mostly just amusing and not productive.

My brother says most DAW programs come with built in stuff, like door slams and sirens and the like. He speaks with authority, so I figure maybe he's right.

Do any of you know if FL Studio has these built in, and if so, where? Navigating this thing is a god damned nightmare when nothing is actually spelled out in normal words. Ever. 

FLY SLAYER is the guitar thing. Why not call it FL Guitar thing? The word slayer literally means nothing in this context and is just a bad attempt at sounding cool.

Or I could download some premade ones, which is always a thing I can do, though it's more fun to kinda build them.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 27, 2013)

In FL 10 there are 2 under Packs, FX. I would suggest sampling this. One of the most important pieces in music production that gets overlooked by many producers is sampling.
There are many royalty free samples online. I prefer sampling stuff myself though but has the gear to do so. Insert an audio clip sampler into the pattern bar and choose any recorded or downloaded sample.







You could try and synthesize the sound but with this type of dynamics I prefer a stereo sample. EQ and compress it correctly then it's ready to go.

FL slayer. Remember imagineline creates VST and AU units for multiple DAW's. I think they name each instrument with the idea in mind to be sold separately. The slayer however is a FL only unit but the name shouldn't bother you really. There's a physical analog vacuum tube synth and guitar amp brand named the Fucken Fucker!


----------



## Conker (Sep 27, 2013)

It's just easy to complain at how hard this program is to use because I don't know what anything does half the time. I was playing around with mixer effects last night, and I think one was called "thesounderbetter" or something retarded like that. Made the sounds sound pretty cool though! though better is highly subjective.

Thanks though. I'll check this out tomorrow. I've kind of had spotty luck downloading stuff for FL Studio in that most of it wants to come with AdWare :\


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 2, 2013)

for things like breaking glass, you'll need samples, and fl studio hardly comes with any in the Foley department, you're better off getting them from some free sounds/samples website, there are a lot, I think.  can't be bothered to find any that have breaking glass and shit, but I do know I would go to the internet to get that stuff and not florida studio.  though you can import samples into fl studio and add fx and/or layer them up.  sample alchemy is fun

haha yeah the soundgoodidizer, makes things sound louder and brighter, through multi-band compression


----------



## Inpw (Oct 4, 2013)

Bittertooth said:


> haha yeah the soundgoodidizer, makes things sound louder and brighter, through multi-band compression



I hate that thing, that and the autogun are probably the 2 most useless things Imageline ever made. 

Rant: Soundgoodizor
If you want to multiband compress just use a multiband compressor and adjust the ratios and stuff the way you want too.

Autogun
WTF is the purpose of having 4294967296 preset sounds unorganized in a simple next/previous button fashion? There are so many samples in that damn thing that it will take more than a human lifetime to listen to them all and there's no route file structure to find them. Just a stupid next or previous button and a place to put in a random number that loads that preset number.

/Rant


----------



## Conker (Oct 4, 2013)

Wound up finding some nice stuff on the net. I can fuck with it to my hearts content via the mixer, and that makes me happy! 

Still don't knwo enough about this program to be useful, but learning is a pace best left to fuck this sentence.


----------

